# 1/24 or 1/25? How much difference?



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey guys,

So, here's my question. I've got a 1/25 model of a car for which I'm building a diorama of the service bay where I work. All I can find is 1/24 scale shop accessories. Would you all say this is close enough? How much difference is there?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The difference between 1/24 and 1/25th scales is minimal. Yes. if you had a 65 Mustang in both scales and compared them side by side you would see the difference. I would say though that if you mixed a 1/25 scale car with 1/24 scale accessories few if any would notice.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

If you do the arithmetic, the same subject in 1/24th scale is only about 4 percent bigger than in 1/25th. So . . . yes.

BTW, the slight scale difference makes for some interesting kitbashing possibilities. For example, a 1/25th Chevy Nomad wagon roof fits the body of Monogram's 1/24th 1958 T-Bird perfectly — a project that I'll get around to doing one of these days!


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, it must be just me being anal then. I'll let the size difference slide. Now all I have to do is find some garage accessories in that scale. 

Chris


----------

